# Model Alicia cc welcome  (nsfw sort of)



## pixilstudio (Oct 18, 2011)

CC welcome model Alicia
more can be scene at
Photography Blog | Model Alicia Photo Shoot
and
Alicia Photo Shoot
thanks for stopping by and leaving a comment


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice work.  The only thing I can as a minor niggle is that a little more light on her hair might have helped.  You've lost some detail there, and I think a low-power light with a snoot or set of barn doors aimed just below the crown of her head would have worked.


----------



## pixilstudio (Oct 22, 2011)

thank you and you are right  they were shot with 580 speedlights. i wish i had a boom and more modifiers


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sexy girl....good in lighting. and the model has a good poses as well. Nice blog you have.


----------



## PhilF (Oct 24, 2011)

good job... lighting is a bit flat.


----------



## pixilstudio (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks all and thanks for stopping by my site heroes19


----------

